# Found pigeon with odd metal tag



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello!

Today I picked up(with absolutely NO difficulty) a very tame pigeon with a metal band on its leg. Theres a circular stamp on it with two characters, either SH, 58, or S8 or 5H or..... 

Anyone have info on these sorts of tags?

Also, the pigeon is STARVED and eating quite a bit, may have a hurt wing(its being held a little lower) but I'll investigate further once it has rested a bit.

EDIT: I'm located in Toronto, Canada


Pics to come!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Your Location???????????????


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

silly me:

I'm located in Toronto, Canada

Poop: very liquid, sometimes has darker globs to it(I think it might have eaten bubble tea tapioca, lots of it litters the ground)

Band: a 'tin' coloured metal band, one side of it has a hole punched thru, and the only markings are the two characters noted in post 1

I'm looking for my camera card reader, unfortunately my webcam doesn't take the clearest shots, so bare with me...


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

The only thing I could find------SH could be Seven Hills Pigoen Club Sydney Australia
Sorry I tried


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lets see a pic and see what you have there..


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

O K Folks--I do collect Racing Pigeon Bands/Rings
I have about 5100 different Bands from 88=89=90 Countries
If you have bands you no longer need or want P/M me for my address.
The world Wide Group I belong to --Do not buy or sell bands--only Swap and Trade

Thanks Don


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

pictures:


















and the band:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like a feral someone had raised and banded.. just a guess.. cute.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Seems like you've been adopted 

John


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> looks like a feral someone had raised and banded.. just a guess.. cute.


so its not a racer/part of any associations or clubs?

I guess I'll have to put out 'found' ads or something, perhaps someone has already posted a 'lost' ad for him?

I'm concerned about keeping him since he'd be alone(I don't have any other pigeons) I know they're social so I don't want to cause him undue stress ... ? Gotta do more reading.

Gonna check his mouth for cankers or anything like that in a bit. He's still taking all the new sights of my room in XD


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey DanceBiscuit! 

I remember you from your previous rescue.

Didn't I tell you other pigeons would come find you?! 

Good luck with this guy. He sure looks like a sweetie.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

hey alienbaby!

Haha, yep, you were right  I'll have to resume my search for grit 

This pigeon is so tame, he climbs up on my hand when put in front of him, and he's now preening on top of my bookcase(he freaked when I attempted to put him in a box for the night)

As I type he's preening himself. I will contact the wildlife center and see if they can give him a checkup in exchange for a donation...


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Update: wildlife center can't check him out(since he's not feral), but I have an appointment with a vet that specializes in birds Monday morning. One of them volunteers his services at the wildlife center.

I posted a 'found' ad on a few online classifieds. I have nothing against keeping this sweetie, but I do want to make an effort to find his owner, its only right.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi DanceBiscuit!

You may wish to add pulverized egg shells to the grit for added calcium. I take hard/soft boiled egg shells, bake at 250 degrees for about 5 minutes and then crush/pulverize and add to my grit along with a pinch of sea salt.

All I can say is that my West of England Tumbler, WoeBeGone, lays great eggs (non-fertile)!

Hope this helps

All the best with Victor with Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Update: the droopy wing is due to an earlier break that healed crooked. The range of his wingspan is lessened, but not by much, and he can fly(at least small distances) so there's no real reason to worry. I also picked up formulated pellets that the vet reccomended, and that it should be mixed with a *bit* of the finch mix.

I need to find out what my rights are as far as keeping him. With both the wildlife center and the vet knowing I have him....

The vet's take on the band is that perhaps he's tagged as a rescue that has been rehabed and released. I'm not so sure about that, since he's not that afraid of people(unlike Trouper). He says that perhaps the Wildlife center would be able to put him in a flight cage and re-ferralize him... I'm just confused and don't rightly know anymore.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think he's a banded feral. If somebody is smart enough to band a feral, he's smart enough to avoid releasing a tame bird, IMHO. I frankly think it's a pet.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

I completely agree. He's got an attitude on him, but its more territorial/pissy than any form of fear of man. He's not cuddly, but has moods where he'll fly over to my desk or onto my knee. he'll give warning pecks and 'croo's when he wants me to back off, but never cowering/wing snapping...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

A banded bird that just lets you pick it up, and isn't afraid of you, is obviously someone's pet. I wouldn't release it - I would keep it.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Trust me, in his condition, I have NO intention of releasing him(or handing him off blindly for that matter 

I almost wish I could re-tag him. mine!

There's the issue of him being the only pigeon in my care and alone... I don't want him to be miserable...?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DanceBiscuit said:


> Trust me, in his condition, I have NO intention of releasing him(or handing him off blindly for that matter
> 
> I almost wish I could re-tag him. mine!
> 
> There's the issue of him being the only pigeon in my care and alone... I don't want him to be miserable...?


Then get more pigeons, Im sure he can find one of them to boss around and be perfectly happy...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi DanceBiscuit,


Oh, okay...this is the 'Other Bird' then...Lol...


Yes...a Tame and friendly Pigeon, with an old Wing Injury preventing full use of Wings...able to fly indoors alright, is not release-able.


Have you found a source of Pigeon Seed Mix?


Yer gunna need it..!! ( Or, I mean, your Pigeons will appreciate it...)


Lol...


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

At the vet, I bought a suggested small-medium bird pellet food. the pellets are roughtly the size of the finch seed mix(that i can still mix with it) but ya, seems like I'll have to make a trip at some point to get some.

Ya, injury aside, he's much too tame XD He flies to whatever corner of the room i'm working at(he's on my desk as i type) and when i took a short nap, i awoke to find him sleeping on my chest.

Not feral in the least XD


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What does "XD" mean?


If differently, when the Aviary here was my Appartment proper, or vice versa, when sleeping, I would end up with quite a few Birds roosting or sleeping on me or next to me.

Some were good friends, others, new post convelescent Wild ones who were just into their free rove free fly, pending release.

Tending to sleep on my side, I would awake, and note I had Birds on both ankles, both knees, one on my Hip Bone, and a couple on my shoulder and side of my Back or Head...and, some next to or on the pillow.

The Doves were always the ones electing to sleep on the side of my Head, and never any of the Pigeons.

Some of these were very and entirely Wild, but, seeing the friendly ones doing it, would join in.


I often woke up in the morning with a tiny, moist 'Caper-like' Dove Poop in my Ear...where, I would tilt my head, and sort of hit the opposite side of my head with my palm, to get it to roll out.

...sigh...

In Winter, some of them would even dive under the Covers, which I forbid them to do, since it is too dangerous in my view.

I learned to sleep without moving...wake up achey...Lol...

Anyway, finally moved my Bed out into the Workshop, where, it is the Wild Pigeons who roost in the high places, who sometimes fly down, land, walk gingerly onto me from my foot on up to my Hip Bone, or shoulder, and, spend some time there napping as I sleep.

I don't know why they do this, but, somehow they seem to like doing it.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

"XD" is a very silly emoticon that I threw in. very much like " : ) " , XD represents a face laughing with its eyes closed.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahhhhh...


So, all in all, how is the Metal Band fellow doing then?

He is healthy? Vital? eats and poops good? and is friendly? self posessed? easy going?

Just an old Wing injury which limits mobility a little, is about it?

: )


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

DanceBiscuit said:


> He flies to whatever corner of the room i'm working at(he's on my desk as i type) and when i took a short nap, i awoke to find him sleeping on my chest.


Aww, that's just cute! This is Victor? 



pdpbison said:


> I often woke up in the morning with a tiny, moist 'Caper-like' Dove Poop in my Ear...where, I would tilt my head, and sort of hit the opposite side of my head with my palm, to get it to roll out.


Not cute, but very, very funny!


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> So, all in all, how is the Metal Band fellow doing then?


He's doing very well. I named him Victor and he's the one I dropped the vet money on. Apart from the old wing injury which only sliiightly restricts his wing's extension, he's good. He sneezes a bit, but I was told that this is due to feather dust when he's molting.

He's very curious and often perches near me to see what I'm working on. He gladly steps up onto my hand and likes to perch on my shoulder. he's made the top of my dresser and bookshelf 'his', and I put a 'nest' and food/water bowls up there for him. Sometimes he gets territorial/moody, and thats when he slightly puffs out his kneck feathers, gives a warning peck and "croo"s.

He's not easily startled by noises, likes to explore, eat, observe, preens like mad. Definately easy going and lively.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

DanceBiscuit said:


> Ya, injury aside, he's much too tame XD He flies to whatever corner of the room i'm working at(he's on my desk as i type) and when i took a short nap, i awoke to find him sleeping on my chest.


That is very sweet. And I wouldn't worry too much about Victor being lonely--if you continue to rehab pigeons, it won't be long before you end up with another one who is unreleaseable!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi DanceBuscuit. My first rescue was a wonderful pigeon we named Tooter. He lived inside with us for a couple of years.He seemed to be very happy as long as we spent time spoiling him! Nine pigeons and 6 years later he is still with us, You can also get some basic things from the grocer that I also add to their pigeon mix. I add brown rice, green peas, lentils and yellow popcorn, all raw of course. Keep us posted on Victor. By the way, I love the name!


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Victor: When Tooter was the lone pigeon in the house, did you provide him with any toys while you were out at work? Or was he content to just explore?

The brown rice, green peas, lentils, popcorn... by raw do you mean dry? or do you mean uncooked popcorn brown rice and rehydrated/fresh peas and lentils?

I rehydrate lentils for my rats who adore them, Victor seemed interested but perhaps he finds them a bit too big for him, he'll pick one up, bite at it a bit and drop it. Perhaps he ate one or two without my knowledge,.. maybe its just a matter of getting used to them...?

And thanks regarding the name, hehe, I had the movie 'underworld' on my mind that week and I adore Bill Nighy's performance. A friend of mine recently corrected me on the spelling(supposedly its Viktor with a k) but I'm not going to confuse the forum) it is a great name


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

DanceBiscuit, there is a feed mfr called Baden Feed that I think is near you in Kitchener. They sell several different types of pigeon feed in 50# bags: www.badenfeed.com


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

To answer your question on what I add to supplement their diets, I add the raw uncooked lentils, pop corn, green peas and brown rice. I also add shelled sunflower hearts and safflowers, but go easy on them unless you want to faten him up! 

When Tooter was alone, he would have periods of flight time in a safe room and was allowed to be outside with me but only until the dreaded hawk attack. He enjoyed playing with his stuffed beanie baby pigeon, his cat toy bell toy and really enjoyed flipping plastic milk container caps up in the air. Most of my pigeons still play with toys. I keep several bell balls in the aviary on the grond and some attached on the sides near their perching areas.

My 10 pigeons when not outside in the avairy, live in their own private small animal cages in the coop that they sleep and eat in. Each one have their won water, grit and feed bowls. Not all of them like the same thing. Tooter will eat EVERYTHING but I also have picky eaters like Rosco, Matt, and Beaksly who will NOT eat the peas or lentils unless their little lives depended on it! I just don't add what they won't eat and it saves me a few cents and waste. A couple of years ago, Tooter would not touch lentils and now he adors them.


----------



## wallis (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow - your aviary is beautiful!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

One thing I add to my feed is a couple drops of olive oil... helps tons for there bodies and feathers.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, good mention there yopigeonguy...Olive Oil is excellent for them.

Must be wholesome Bottle though, a new one, kept refrigeraqted and warmed if need be for use.

Many people have Oilive Oil Bottles, long since opened, on a shelf, and long since gone rancid.

Rancid Oils are bad for Birds...bad for people, bad for anyone.

Hence, Olive Oil has to be refrigerated once opened...and since this will thicken it, it has to be warmed in hot Water to be used.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Viktor decided he would bathe today.

He splashed and dunked his head to his heart's content. When I went to pour more water into the bathing dish, he plopped over and raised one wing, then the next in order to get some on his sides! I've never witnessed such behaviour, hehe

Any way to speed up drying time? Towel? Hair dryer held at a distance?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

DanceBiscuit said:


> ...Any way to speed up drying time? Towel? Hair dryer held at a distance?


Generally I let the birds dry on their own, except for the old or weak. For those, a hair dryer on low setting (both heat and volume) works well. Go slowly at first till the bird gets used to it, then most seem to enjoy it. Maybe it feels like they are flying really, really fast!


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you for the tip, Terri! I was concerned about Viktor staying wet for too long and getting sick.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If their Feathers are in good condition, Water will bead up and roll off anyway.

The Underfeathers, the 'down' can get a little soggy though, but dries out fine on it's own.


So, yeah, as Terri mentions, unless the Bird is feeble or convelescing or it is especially cold temps and the Bird's Feathers are not in good condition, I always just let them dry on thier own also.

Some enjoy being 'misted' with a misting-bottle, or having Water drizzled on them, while bathing...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> ...Some enjoy being 'misted' with a misting-bottle, or having Water drizzled on them, while bathing...


...And some birds totally prefer a shower to a bath! Walter takes full advantage of our 10 months of rain (Seattle). During the dry spell of July and August, he will periodically come over while I am hosing down the flight pen and assume the wing-up position. I aim the water stream up so it falls like rain and he will lay there a bit, then adjust to get the other side.


----------

